# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) >  قرار دادن دو تگ <div> در کنار هم

## idocsidocs

سلام

همونطور که می دونید تگ <div> جز عناصر بلوکی هست و عناصر بلوکی همه پهنای صفحه رو اشغال می کنن.

با این شرایط اگه بخوام دو تگ <div> رو توی یه خط و کنار همدیگه قرار بدم از چه خصوصیتی باید استفاده کنم؟ (البته این خصوصیت باید با IE6 سازگار باشه)

----------


## Keramatifar

باید شما هر دو div رو در یک div دیگر قرار دهید و به آنها استایل float بدهید
مثال:


<div>
<div style="float:right"></div>
<div style="float:right"></div>
</div>

----------


## saeinik

سلام آقای کرامتی عزیز عذر میخوام این راه حل که گفتین در فایرفاکس با مشکل مواجه میشه و وقتی کلمه ای رو که تو یکی از div ها می نویسم کلمه دیگر در div بعدی در مرورگر زیر کلمه اولی نوشته میشه!!! ولی در اکسپلورر مشکلی نداره و یکی از div ها در سمت راست و اون یکی رو در چپ قرار میدم و نوشته داخل هر کدوم در یک سطر قرار میگیرن یکی چسبیده به سمت راست صفحه و اون یکی هم چسبیده به سمت چپ صفحه کد رو اینطوری نوشتم ببینید درسته.
div
div style="float:right" .... /div
div style="float:left" .... /div
/div

----------


## Mr FTHEL

عزیز چرا خودتو اذیت میکنی اینطوری بنویس
<div style="float:right">متن</div>
<div style="float:left">متن</div>
چک کردم مشکلی نبود

----------


## saeinik

ممنونم دوست عزیز از پاسخ مختصر و مفیدتون.

----------


## game302

> ممنونم دوست عزیز از پاسخ مختصر و مفیدتون.


دمتون گرم کارم را افتادبا تشکر از مدیر barnamenevisمنم یه وبلاگ دارم که آدرسش game302.rozblog.com هستمدیر اگه فکر میکنی این یه تبلیغه حذفش کنمرسی کارم راه افتاد.

----------


## پیام حیاتی

> دمتون گرم کارم را افتادبا تشکر از مدیر barnamenevisمنم یه وبلاگ دارم که آدرسش game302.rozblog.com هستمدیر اگه فکر میکنی این یه تبلیغه حذفش کنمرسی کارم راه افتاد.



تاریخ پست رو دیدید؟!! :گیج:

----------


## ali server

> تاریخ پست رو دیدید؟!!


خخخخ راست میگیا

----------

